# Considering moving to HK



## Minimilk (May 8, 2008)

Hi

I am a HK born, but UK raised British Citizen, contemplating trying out HK for work. I speak limited Cantonese (can't write/read it) and no Mandarin. I'm a part-qualified accountant/lawyer but am probably looking to make a fresh start in a new field completely. Happy to consider anything. Am I employable out there? And can anyone suggest any recruitment agencies? 

Thanks all


----------

